# First Build Display Problem



## 85bengel (Mar 26, 2009)

i just put together some leftover parts from a couple old computers and when i power on the system all the fans and lights start up but i won't get any display out of it. The hard drive that i put inside is new to the other components so could this be because of a lack of drivers? btw i'm unable to even enter the bios on it
parts:
asus f800 mobo w/ integrated nvidia 6150 graphics
2gb ddr2
wd 160gb hd
450watt bfg psu
if you have any suggestions i would love to hear them


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please don't make multiple posts about the same issue. It's confusing and makes it difficult to help you.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/solved-new-build-with-random-parts-452869.html#post2546717


----------

